# My Art



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 13, 2017)

I've had a love for drawing since as far back as I can remember, took art at school, went onto art school to do digital media and now I work as a 3D developer.  Up until probably around 6/7 years ago I was mad for it, I would always be drawing something, be it still life, doodling (actually I'm still a massive doodler) or copying cartoons characters.  Once I hit the later end of my degree and especially once I graduated I found myself drawing less and less.  I moved onto digital drawing for a very short period of time, but again an active life ment that didn't last too long!

Now I find myself with more free time and I plan to start up again.  It's very frustrating, because the hand eye coordination is rusty as and it makes for a whole frustrating xp as you know you can do something, but the reality is you can't, yet...

Anyway here is some samples of my past drawing pencil/colour and digital.  All freehand, no tracing.

Created using a graphics tablet.  Dragonball Z fanart.

    

Pencil, Pen and Colour.

    

The pencil drawing I did while at Uni,  the digital stuff I did around 4 years ago.

3D models - most recent work.
    

Currently working on a female character model - teaching myself to model character to bump up my portfolio and to also get good at it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 13, 2017)

Those are nice. The key to get the connection in the brain back is fairly straight forward. Draw everything without looking at the paper daily, for a week or two. Third and fourth week, daily, tape something to draw down on desk, upside down, and do not turn it over. You can look at the paper but draw what you see. You will reconnect pretty quickly in this manner.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 13, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Those are nice. The key to get the connection in the brain back is fairly straight forward. Draw everything without looking at the paper daily, for a week or two. Third and fourth week, daily, tape something to draw down on desk, upside down, and do not turn it over. You can look at the paper but draw what you see. You will reconnect pretty quickly in this manner.



Thanks I'll look into that approach.  I've added some of my recent 3d models I've been working on over the last month.  Trying to split my free time between rugby, learning photography, character modelling and re-learning to draw is a juggle!


----------



## Euphrasia Alekto (Apr 21, 2017)

I really like the ones with Piccolo and Trunks. Great job!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 21, 2017)

Euphrasia Alekto said:


> I really like the ones with Piccolo and Trunks. Great job!



Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

